# freebsd stuck on Login



## mohamed.s.chebbi (Aug 28, 2017)

HI all i installed mate and slim using this documentation.
https://linoxide.com/unix/mate-desktop-installation-freebsd-11/

But when I do login I can't enter the username and password. It seems that my virtualbox don't reconize keyboard.

I want also return to shell mode.

NB: I installed mate on FreeBSD 10.2 with virtual box with no problem.

system:
windows 10 familial
virtualbox 5.1.24
virtualbox-ose-addtion installed
FreeBSD 11 up to date.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2017)

Please post the guest's Xorg.0.log, preferably to Pastebin or a similar service.



mohamed.s.chebbi said:


> I want also return to shell mode.


Boot to single user mode and turn off SLIM in rc.conf.


----------



## mohamed.s.chebbi (Aug 29, 2017)

im trying to turn off slim but the file rc.conf is read only no way to edit with `vi`.

I login with root in single user mode.


----------



## chrbr (Aug 29, 2017)

In single user mode the file systems are mounted read-only to allow safe inspection and file system checks. If you run UFS please try

```
mount -a -t ufs
```
to mount all file systems listed in /etc/fstab to be mounted as specified in that file. In case of zfs the same sequence should be

```
zfs set readonly=off TheNameOfTheZpool
zfs mount -a
```
I hope this is helpful.


----------



## mohamed.s.chebbi (Sep 7, 2017)

chrbr said:


> In single user mode the file systems are mounted read-only to allow safe inspection and file system checks. If you run UFS please try
> 
> ```
> mount -a -t ufs
> ```


thank u it help im now trying to test mate session.[/QUOTE][


----------



## mohamed.s.chebbi (Sep 7, 2017)

when launching mate-session i got a warning and juste a login prompt in shell mode.

in this link my Xorg.0.log :
http://hpics.li/239cf9e


----------



## chrbr (Sep 7, 2017)

Bonjour mohamed.s.chebbi,
I have no experience with virtualbox. But usually X should not be started or cannot be started from root, and may be not in single user mode. I hope someone else gets more information out of the log you have uploaded.


----------

